# Sonno arretrato



## Italian Acc(id)ent

How would you translate "sonno arretrato" into english?

Thanks in Advance
Donatello


----------



## panjandrum

It might be sleep deprivation?
But that is only a guess.


----------



## Jana337

Another guess: sleep deficit or debt.

Jana


----------



## laratri

Behind with sleep?

Lara


----------



## Alfry

what about "lack of sleep/slumber" or something like that?


----------



## Jana337

Potrebbe qualcuno scrivere qualche frase con "sonno arretrato"?

Jana


----------



## Alfry

una buon caffè non potrà curare il tuo sonno arretrato, devi dormire. - 
a thick coffee won't cure your lack of slumber, you must sleep.


----------



## walnut

Sto lavorando come un matto, ho tanto di quel sonno arretrato...

Non ho problemi di salute, è solo sonno arretrato.

Mi sono divertito tantissimo in Grecia, ma sapessi quanto sonno arretrato...

Il sonno arretrato non è un problema, basta dormirci sopra!

HTH! Walnut


----------



## Alfry

walnut said:
			
		

> Sto lavorando come un matto, ho tanto di quel sonno arretrato...
> 
> Non ho problemi di salute, è solo sonno arretrato.
> 
> Mi sono divertito tantissimo in Grecia, ma sapessi quanto sonno arretrato...
> 
> Il sonno arretrato non è un problema, basta dormirci sopra!
> 
> HTH! Walnut


 
I like the last one very much....


----------



## Jana337

Alfry said:
			
		

> I like the last one very much....


.....
?

Jana


----------



## Alfry

"Il sonno arretrato non è un problema, basta dormirci sopra!" - 
lack of sleep is not a problem, just sleep it off 
sounds silly to me, it's just what doctors would tell you if you asked them:
"what could you give me,doctor, for this "problem" of mine?"


----------



## V52

Okay Walnut  You are a genius! 
The last sentence is amazing! 
Vitt52


----------



## lsp

Lack of sleep - yes; lack of slumber, no.

Behind with sleep, no

Most common would be sleep deficit (sleep deprivation is more of a statement about being prevented from sleep than just being overly tired)

Some say debt of fatigue.

p.s. Walnut, classic!!!


----------



## panjandrum

I would like to swing in behind jana and lsp in favour of "sleep deficit".
That is the term I was really looking for


----------



## Jana337

Si può collegare "sonno arretrato" con una quantità? Come ad esempio "to build up a sleep deficit of 8-10 hours".

Accumulare un sonno arretrato di 8-10 ore?  (non mi piace molto )

Jana


----------



## Alfry

si si, credo proprio di si


----------



## morgana

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Si può collegare "sonno arretrato" con una quantità? Come ad esempio "to build up a sleep deficit of 8-10 hours".
> 
> Accumulare un sonno arretrato di 8-10 ore?  (non mi piace molto )
> 
> Jana



Maybe not in these terms, but you can definitely say "Ho 10 ore di sonno arretrato".
Ciao


----------



## Italian Acc(id)ent

Grazie tantissimo per le numerose risposte!

Donatello the "Italian Acc(id)ent"


----------



## Nadietta

...Jana , when you have a problem in Italy, you might probably get the following suggestion by a friend or a collegue (?): 

"dormici sopra!" (= literally sleep on it/ on your problem)

This means that after sleeping at night, on the following day you will be more relaxed and will be able to take decisions better or see things differently). 
So Walnut has used a sort of word-play in his sentence: "il SONNO arretrato non è un PROBLEMA, basta DORMIRCI sopra " and as you can see the word-play is with the concept of sleep; you have to sleep on your problem of lack of sleep to solve it . Indeed, I agree with Alfry!


----------



## Jana337

Grazie, Nadia, ormai è molto chiaro

Jana


----------



## Silvia

Nadietta, questa è un'altra domanda 
Nuova domanda, nuovo thread.

Vorrei far notare una cosa, per vedere se è possibile trovare un corrispondente inglese che sia più vicino all'italiano:
sonno arretrato: sonno è il sostantivo e arretrato è l'aggettivo
sleep deficit: deficit è il sostantivo e sleep è l'aggettivo, potrebbe tranquillamente corrispondere al nostro mancanza di sonno o, in inglese, lack of sleep

In realtà sonno arretrato è qualcosa con una nuance particolare, si tratta del sonno non goduto, perciò arretrato, accumulato nel tempo. Se parlo di mancanza di sonno o deficit di sonno, non fornisco notizie particolari, potrebbe riferirsi a qualsiasi cosa, forse la notte prima non ho dormito ecc., ma se parlo di sonno arretrato, sto parlando di un accumulo nel tempo. Per fare capire meglio, mancanza (deficit) e arretrato (sostantivo) sono due cose diverse.


----------



## V52

Ciao Silvia.
Condivido appieno la tua spiegazione. Sonno arretrato ha alle spalle il concetto 
di lunga fatica, di tanto tempo  senza dormire. 
Vitt52


----------



## lsp

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Ciao Silvia.
> Condivido appieno la tua spiegazione. Sonno arretrato ha alle spalle il concetto
> di lunga fatica, di tanto tempo  senza dormire.
> Vitt52


Sleep deprivation?


----------



## Silvia

I can only think of a literal translation: in arrear with sleep, but I'm not sure arrear can be used for sleep.

Any ideas?


----------



## Manuel_M

lsp said:
			
		

> Sleep deprivation?


*Sleep deprivation* has connotations of torture. I always understand to mean an imposed lack of sleep.


----------



## Manuel_M

Silvia said:
			
		

> I can only think of a literal translation: in arrear with sleep, but I'm not sure arrear can be used for sleep.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
I like this translation of the phrase, although the correct word  would be arrear*s.* But *sleep deficit* is in my view synonymous with *in arrears with sleep, *and renders the a lack of sleep (as opposed to inabilty to sleep - insomnia ) equally well.


----------



## DesertCat

In arrears with sleep is fine but it would be more common to say sleep deficit (at least among those that study that type of thing).


----------



## Silvia

Hi DesertCat, "sonno arretrato" is not something you would use in a medical context, it's just colloquial.


----------



## lsp

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> *Sleep deprivation* has connotations of torture. I always understand to mean an imposed lack of sleep.


Hmm... that doesn't jive with my understanding of the phrase.

I found this at, of all places, a sleep forum: Sleep Deprivation
Everything you wanted to know about sleep disorders but were too tired to ask. Open Sleep Forum. SleepNet links to over 200 sites.

Sleep deprivation is rampant. A large proportion of the problem is due to the high paced lifestyle causing the lack of time to get the sleep we need. The other reason people are so sleep deprived is due to sleep disorders. Most people are unaware, as are most physicians....


----------



## panjandrum

Earlier posts suggesting sleep deprivation and sleep deficit may not have put their case strongly enough.
These are the standard terms in sleep research.
If I have been subject to sleep deprivation (have not been able to sleep) for a prolonged period then I am suffering from sleep deficit.
My sleep deprivation could have many causes.  It may be a medical condition, or prolonged enforced concentration or physical activity.  It does not carry any particular meaning of torture - although of course that may be one of the causes.

I could say that I was suffering from sleep deficit - which is the condition I am experiencing now.  Or I could say I was suffering from sleep deprivation - the circumstances in the past that created my sleep deficit.  Either would be entirely normal - if a little scientific.


----------



## Manuel_M

While I admit my earlier message overplayed the connection between sleep deprvation and torture, the relationship between the two is an extremely strong one. People who are interested can have a look at thsi article from the BBC site. news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/3376951.stm


----------



## lsp

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> While I admit my earlier message overplayed the connection between sleep deprvation and torture, the relationship between the two is an extremely strong one. People who are interested can have a look at thsi article from the BBC site. news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/3376951.stm


Interesting article, but "sleep deprivation is used as torture" isn't the same as saying the meaning of sleep deprivation is associated with torture. Music, water, heat, photographs, etc., have all also been used for the purpose of torture. Do you see the difference I'm trying to point out? I am not sure how well I made myself understood.


----------



## Manuel_M

You explained yourself with admirable clarity, lsp. But the article also points out that "It is such a standard form of torture that basically everybody has used it at one time or another," says Andrew Hogg, of the Medical Foundation for the Care of Victims of Torture. 

As I said, I was wrong to practically equate all sleep deprivation with torture, but there is a very strong association bewteen the 2. As you say, there are many other techniques, but this is one of the most widely used.


----------

